# 2 days post TT-pain stiffness



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I am sure this has been posted before but I feel so crappy and out of it not sure that I can really search for the answer.

I had my thyroid removed on thursday the whole thing. I am on Loratab to help with the pain. I have been trying to ice my neck too. I am not sure what to do. My neck at the surgery sight feels sore and very stiff.

I am not sure if there is something else I can put on my neck that would help or something else to take. The surgeon closed my surgery site with medical glue instead of stitches.


----------



## stranazingarella (Dec 6, 2010)

I am sorry you don't feel well; I remember those first few days and they are not fun. I would recommend propping yourself up with several pillows to relieve the pressure. I have never heard of using medical glue but I had stitches and they were feeling very tight. It takes at least a full week to be able to do much as far as movement. I would try to not move it too much and keep up with the icing, but don't get it wet.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Oh, sorry to hear you are feeling so lousy! I kept ice on my neck almost constantly for a full week and I did as little neck movement as possible. I needed pain meds for a few days, and was able to reduce after that. For me, the hardest part of healing was not knowing if my symptoms were related to low calcium or just general surgery healing. I needed IV calcium on day 3, and even though I was discharged from the ER after that, I don't think I was able to keep up with my calcium needs for a full week, even then I had breakthrough low calcium episodes. If you are concerned about calcium, don't be afraid to call the on call surgeon-or have someone else do it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I am sure this has been posted before but I feel so crappy and out of it not sure that I can really search for the answer.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on thursday the whole thing. I am on Loratab to help with the pain. I have been trying to ice my neck too. I am not sure what to do. My neck at the surgery sight feels sore and very stiff.
> 
> I am not sure if there is something else I can put on my neck that would help or something else to take. The surgeon closed my surgery site with medical glue instead of stitches.


{{{{mommyjewel}}}} Our poor friend! I am so sorry. But, ice is the answer here. And rest. This has been a tough road for you!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Hang in there! The first few days after a TT can be rough so definitely keep on your pain meds. Like Lavender, I kept ice on a lot and slept propped up with ice for the first few nights. Slowly your range of motion will come back without it being stiff. I ate a lot of cold things, like sherbert, too. It felt sooooo good!

I also had glue, no stitches. Plastic surgeons use glue a lot to minimize scarring and your scar will be very "clean" looking. Just make sure not to use any lotions or oils on the glue until your surgeon either removes it, or it peels off on it's own. My surgeon peeled the remaining glue off mine at my two week post op appt.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Ice that baby as much as possible! The first couple days are a little tough, but you'll be better in no time. Give yourself a break and relax and allow yourself time to heal. You just had major surgery and it takes time. You probably won't be able to move with full range of motion for a few weeks, so don't worry about that. As for being sore, you will be as you are healing.

:hugs:


----------



## Pisces1969 (Dec 11, 2010)

I can relate - just had my TT 11 days ago. Sleeping propped up with a couple of pillows has been more comfortable for me, along with another pillow under my knees to keep my back from aching......I haven't used ice - didn't think of that! Try to keep your chin up if you need to sneeze - my first sneeze was a killer! If you're like me, it's hard to let others do for you, but try to rest & take it easy - it does get better.:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Pisces1969 said:


> I can relate - just had my TT 11 days ago. Sleeping propped up with a couple of pillows has been more comfortable for me, along with another pillow under my knees to keep my back from aching......I haven't used ice - didn't think of that! Try to keep your chin up if you need to sneeze - my first sneeze was a killer! If you're like me, it's hard to let others do for you, but try to rest & take it easy - it does get better.:hugs:


Oh, Lord!! Don't sneeze! (you already have) That had to be horrible!!!

You sound really good now; hopefully you are?


----------



## Pisces1969 (Dec 11, 2010)

Andros said:


> Oh, Lord!! Don't sneeze! (you already have) That had to be horrible!!!
> 
> You sound really good now; hopefully you are?


Andros - not to hijack this thread, but yes, I am feeling pretty good, considering...


----------



## chickp (Sep 29, 2010)

I am 14 days post-partial-thyroidectomy (I need some cool initials too!) and am feeling pretty much back to normal. The soreness gets much better and i guess I was different, I stretched my neck a LOT which my surgeon said to do. It helped it not be so sore in the morning, ouch! And sneezing was the worst, ugh. You can alternate ice with heat, like a heating pad, and that might be more comfortable. I also went to my chiropractor a week after surgery and he did some VERY gentle adjustments that helped my neck feel much better. I know it sounds awful but it helped a LOT.

hang in there, it gets MUCH better in the next few days!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I am sure this has been posted before but I feel so crappy and out of it not sure that I can really search for the answer.
> 
> I had my thyroid removed on thursday the whole thing. I am on Loratab to help with the pain. I have been trying to ice my neck too. I am not sure what to do. My neck at the surgery sight feels sore and very stiff.
> 
> I am not sure if there is something else I can put on my neck that would help or something else to take. The surgeon closed my surgery site with medical glue instead of stitches.


How are you doing?


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I am doing much better. I have been off the pain meds. I think since Monday. My neck does not feel as tight. I think that is because I have been home chasing the kids around and I have had to turn my neck a bit and it the process stretch it.

I have been taking Aleeve 2 tablets once a day

My calcium pill. They want me to take the calcium 2 times a day until i follow up with the surgeon on the 29th. I don't see the endo until the beginning of January. The surgeon gave me a script I believe it is for synthroid and i start that tomorrow.

I feel so much better with out the graves rages. I was so annoyed by how people would chew their food! my heart has not been pounding either. I stopped taking the atenolol because my heart rate has been around 65 bpm.

I did sneeze for the first time today. It was a bit of an ouchy but not to bad. This next stage of healing is getting to me because my neck has been itchy and I have been trying to be a good girl and not itch it. 

After the surgery I had doubts about if I did the right thing or not, but now that I am feeling better I am at peace with my decision.

Pisces1969- I hope you feel better soon.

thank you everyone for your well wishes and support. It has meant a lot to me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I am doing much better. I have been off the pain meds. I think since Monday. My neck does not feel as tight. I think that is because I have been home chasing the kids around and I have had to turn my neck a bit and it the process stretch it.
> 
> I have been taking Aleeve 2 tablets once a day
> 
> ...


I am sooooooooooooooooo glad to hear all of this. I know you had some really bad days and you probably wondered!

You will get your life back even better than ever. Allow a good 18 months for total healing of you body and your psyche. Eat properly and get some exercise (not chasing the children) above and beyond your normal duties. Even if it is 15 minutes of yoga every day. Make some "you" time.

All will be well; you will see.


----------



## chickp (Sep 29, 2010)

Glad you are doing better! It is amazing. I agree with taking time to heal and take care of yourself. It has been too easy to get "back in the swing" and not allow time, but when I do it feels really good. Peace to you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

chickp said:


> Glad you are doing better! It is amazing. I agree with taking time to heal and take care of yourself. It has been too easy to get "back in the swing" and not allow time, but when I do it feels really good. Peace to you.


I am glad to hear of your recovery as well. What a wonderful way to spend the holidays feeling so much better!!

It really was a nightmare, wasn't it?


----------



## mommyjewel (Aug 14, 2010)

I went to my follow up with the Surgeon and she removed the "glue". My neck feels much better without it. She was happy with how it is healing. She also said that the pathology report came back Benign.

I don't see the endo until the 4th of January. I am on 75 mcg of the generic for Synthroid.

Is that enough to keep me from going hypo? I weigh about 140 pounds.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

So glad to hear you are doing so well! Much healing to you in the new year! 75 mg Syhtnroid seems a bit low, but I did not find that I needed much in the first month. Labs next week should tell you how you are doing, and you can adjust from there.

My advice is to take any synthroid increases slowly .12 mcg at a time and wait a month to see how you feel. My endo increased me .25 mcg and I felt terrible, had to go back down and landed in hypoland big time.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats on path reports!! 75 does seem a bit low, you should call your doc for an increase if you start to have hypo symptoms. I was on 75 right after my TT and went immediately hypo, I weigh 165. It may also depend on how much hormone you have stored up prior to surgery. No idea how that works... I just always go by how I am feeling. 
Glad you are feeling better! It does take a while to totally 'heal', I am 7 months into healing, it gets better and better


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mommyjewel said:


> I went to my follow up with the Surgeon and she removed the "glue". My neck feels much better without it. She was happy with how it is healing. She also said that the pathology report came back Benign.
> 
> I don't see the endo until the 4th of January. I am on 75 mcg of the generic for Synthroid.
> 
> Is that enough to keep me from going hypo? I weigh about 140 pounds.


That 75 mcg. should keep you from tipping over the edge. You will probably get labs on 1/4 /2011.

What a lovely word begnign is. Thank God!! Whooooohoo!

You will have a Happy New Year for sure!


----------

